# Lost power and efficiency



## DJ Audophile (Nov 5, 2012)

Here is a little background:

Due to my own incompetence my car ended up having my car sit for a couple months. 

I recently have started driving it on a day to day basis, but ever since I have lost a lot of the power it used to have. 

Right now i have noticed that when the car starts up it will go up to about 1000 rpm but once it goes to idle it is going to about 300-500 rpm. Other times as soon as it starts it doesn't idle it just dies, but if i rev it up to about 2000 or 2500 rpm it will catch itself and even back out to idle. I also noticed that if it is really cold out i have to drop down to gear 1 and slowly build up speed to eventually get to gear 2 and then drive once it has warmed up enough.

I have noticed sometimes it either smells like gas from inside or possible oil burning. Plus the exhaust does look whiter then normal but hard to tell if im burning oil or not

I have also noticed that once it is warm and driving, if i put my foot to floor as in to pass someone it will choke out and drop drastically in rpm and speed. During cruise I can only get it up to about 105 km/hr or 65 mph or it will shake uncontrollably or try to engage to the next gear.

If i come to a hill and try to speed up i will almost instantly lose power and it takes forever to get up the hill.

Another thing that is concerning is if i have been cruising for awhile and pull over for a quick break i will come back to the car and start it but i have no power whatsoever to get even the lights come on.

Will a faulty battery or near dead cause these issues or could there possibly be more.

Ps i have checked into my service records and have noticed the original owners provided and noticed that for about 3 years in a row they had faulty ignition coils that had to be replaced. as well they had no power as well.
I do have the MIL, SLIP and TCS OFF lights on


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since the car sat for many months, the fuel may have gotten stale. Drain the tank and put fresh fuel in. Look at the spark plugs; if dirty, replace them. The idle speed should be 625 rpm. Check the ignition timing which should be 15 degrees BTDC at idle. Because the car sat for so long, there may be a varnish buildup in the fuel injectors. Run some good injection cleaner, like Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------

